# So Many Books-So Little Time!



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I was just curious how many of us are doing this. It doesn't matter that I can have 30 or more books on my Kindle that are not read, I still have to buy more. I was the same way when I was reading paper books. I always had 30-50 books (or more) waiting for me to read them. Now they just don't clutter the place up.-I see a good book I want to read and think 'It will be there when I have time to get to it'. I read atleast 5 books a week so I like to have lots to choose from. Do I have problem?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have the same issue and I am supposed to be working on three different essays and a portfolio to do, but I want to order more books.


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I think I have about 15 books in my "save for later", I have 4 samples (have not read one word yet) and about 6 downloaded books I have yet to start!  I am cutting myself off from buying anything else (besides on the 25th - The Pagan Stone  ) until I have finished everything on my kindle I have already downloaded OR I get some Amazon gift cards.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

If you look at the books in my house you'll see that probably 75% of them still have bookmarks in them and unfortunately, the same thing is starting to happen on my Kindle, too. I've started David Sedaris's new book *When You Are Engulfed in Flames*, *Waiter Rant*, *Pillars of the Earth*, *The Reincarnationist*, and *A Redbird Christmas*. Sedaris's book has been unfinished the longest (since summer). I am only a chapter or two into* Pillars*. *The Reincarnationist* was free so if I never get back to it, no big deal. I just started *Redbird* yesterday so that doesn't really qualify as abandoned (yet) but I have gotten started on another one *Ransom*, by Lee Rowan which is grabbing me more than the others have, so far.

L


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I always have lots of books waiting to be read.  Did that with paper books and I am doing it now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tc said:


> I always have lots of books waiting to be read. Did that with paper books and I am doing it now.


It's not surprising that we wouldn't change our reading habits. It's just easier to hide it, now.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> It's not surprising that we wouldn't change our reading habits. It's just easier to hide it, now.


Very, very good point!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm the exact same way. Thank God I'm not the only one.

But stuff like Feedbooks.com and other free books make it easy for me to control my addiction. I can go wild without spending *too* much.

I'm a fast reader though, so not finishing books generally isn't an issue for me. If I don't finish a book, it's because it sucks and couldn't hold my interest.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

Glad to know it's not only me. I tried to cut myself off but then I see a deal or book that sounds really good and there I go again!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> Glad to know it's not only me. I tried to cut myself off but then I see a deal or book that sounds really good and there I go again!


That's me exactly. I thought I had gotten my Kindle book buying under control (except for freebies, of course). Then some of Stephen King's older books dropped in price, and I bought them because I thought it might be a special just for Halloween. Then I joined this board, and people keep posting books that are really cheap, and I just buy them, because they're super cheap. And now I'm going to have to get a T-shirt. Kindleboards.com is evil


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

That it exactly. I have a list of books I want when they come out then I find out about a good deal and have to have it. Yesterday it was the Janet Evanovich books. For 2.50 how could I resist that? -I even told my husband about the t-shirts.ha.ha. That will be next on my list.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Personally, I've only bought two books for my Kindle, I downloaded plenty, but I told myself that I'm not going to buy any new books until I read a book that I bought. 

It seems to work out okay, until I find cheap reads for under a dollar or two...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> Glad to know it's not only me. I tried to cut myself off but then I see a deal or book that sounds really good and there I go again!


ditto!! I have more on the kindle than I will be able to read in the next couple of months and yet... makes it even more important that I stick to my buying plan... if there is not a balance on my Amazon gift card, then no more books!! Good thing Chirstmas is coming up!! hehe


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

marianner said:


> That's me exactly. I thought I had gotten my Kindle book buying under control (except for freebies, of course). Then some of Stephen King's older books dropped in price, and I bought them because I thought it might be a special just for Halloween.


Marianner,
Did you see that _The Talisman_, by Peter Straub and Stephen King, is only $1.99? I'd never heard of this book before, and don't know if it's any good. But when I came across it in the Kindle store and saw the price and the very good reviews I just had to snag it.

And, to respond to the OP, yes, I'm just as much of a Kindle book packrat as I was (am) a paper book packrat. But at least I don't feel guilty about the Kindle packratty-ness since there's no clutter and (so far) > 95% of the books I've collected are free downloads!

-Xia


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I have many, many samples, but only purchase books after I finish the one I am reading UNLESS it is a bargain I can't resist.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Xia said:


> Marianner,
> Did you see that _The Talisman_, by Peter Straub and Stephen King, is only $1.99? I'd never heard of this book before, and don't know if it's any good. But when I came across it in the Kindle store and saw the price and the very good reviews I just had to snag it.


I'm not a Stephen King fan, but some people at work talked me into it. The Talisman tends more toward the fantasy side. I not only read The Talisman, but then read the sequel, Black House. Both were good, but not good enough for me to read again. If you like Stephen King, you'll like these books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> I was just curious how many of us are doing this. It doesn't matter that I can have 30 or more books on my Kindle that are not read, I still have to buy more. I was the same way when I was reading paper books. I always had 30-50 books (or more) waiting for me to read them. Now they just don't clutter the place up.-I see a good book I want to read and think 'It will be there when I have time to get to it'. I read atleast 5 books a week so I like to have lots to choose from. Do I have problem?


No.


Betsy
(did you think I would say anything else? LOL!)


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

Glad to know we're all in the club together!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> Glad to know we're all in the club together!


and what a wonderful club that is, too!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> It's not surprising that we wouldn't change our reading habits. It's just easier to hide it, now.


*You said it sistah!*


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I'm not a Stephen King fan, but some people at work talked me into it. The Talisman tends more toward the fantasy side. I not only read The Talisman, but then read the sequel, Black House. Both were good, but not good enough for me to read again. If you like Stephen King, you'll like these books.


Thanks for the info, Gertie. I've only read a few of King's books (but have seen and enjoyed most of his movies and TV stuff). I really like his style, but I don't really care for the hard core horror (mild psychological thrillers or suspense are fine, but the scare-the-bleep-out-of-you stuff, or excessive gore, no thanks). So, I try to tread carefully when selecting one of his books. For instance, I really enjoyed _The Stand _ but I think I'd be wise to avoid _Salem's Lot_. And based on what you said above it sounds like I might like _Talisman_. Good!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes Soapy, I am the same way, and yet keep adding more. Next purchase is a SD card so I can put the books onto that and clear out the cluttered kindle screen.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a 2g sd card right now and was thinking I should go to a 4gb or maybe even an 8gb. That hopefully will last me alittle while.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Xia said:


> I really like his style, but I don't really care for the hard core horror (mild psychological thrillers or suspense are fine, but the scare-the-bleep-out-of-you stuff, or excessive gore, no thanks). e I


_The Talisman_ is much closer to his _Dark Towers_ series. M-O-O-N, that spells buy it (or at least download the sample).


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Xia said:


> Marianner,
> Did you see that _The Talisman_, by Peter Straub and Stephen King, is only $1.99? I'd never heard of this book before, and don't know if it's any good. But when I came across it in the Kindle store and saw the price and the very good reviews I just had to snag it.
> 
> And, to respond to the OP, yes, I'm just as much of a Kindle book packrat as I was (am) a paper book packrat. But at least I don't feel guilty about the Kindle packratty-ness since there's no clutter and (so far) > 95% of the books I've collected are free downloads!
> ...


The Talisman is every bit as good as The Stand.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I also liked King's The Green Mile. The person who recommended it warned me that it was a serialization. Good thing because each chapter had a short recap of the chapter before and it would have thrown me off.









Click to request on Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

If you like King's fantasy book, you should check out _The Eyes of the Dragon_. It was his first fantasy book. He wrote it for his kids, especially his daughter, because they did not like his scary stuff. Sorry, no Kindle edition yet.









Click to request on Kindle!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You know, I'd have more time to read the books on Edgar if I spent less time here....


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> _The Talisman_ is much closer to his _Dark Towers_ series. M-O-O-N, that spells buy it (or at least download the sample).


Thank you LR (may I call you "LR?") - I already did purchase it, how could I not for a mere $1.95. And now based on your comments I can't wait to get started on it (but I just started _The Light Fantastic _ this afternoon... *whine*)











My only exposure to the Dark Towers stuff previously was via the _Legends_ books, which I enjoyed much. Always meant to buy the _Dark Towers _ books, after tasting it in the _Legends_ collections, but was holding back, for all these years, because I didn't want to add more substance to the extreme, um, girth, of my [paper/DTB] book collection. However, the ever blessed Kindle machine has changed all that. Yee-haaaw!!!

Long Live Kindle!!

-X-


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> You know, I'd have more time to read the books on Edgar if I spent less time here....


amen!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

LR is fine. Hope you will enjoy your travels with Rincewind before setting off into the territories.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> LR is fine. Hope you will enjoy your travels with Rincewind before setting off into the territories.


LuckyRainbow,
I started volume 2 (The Light Fantastic) a few hours ago. And, I must say, this one is (so far) a much smoother read than the first book. Don't get me wrong, I thought the first one was good, but it did stumble a bit here and there and I found I spent a lot of time re-reading passages, as well as large segments, many times over just to try to get a grasp of what he was trying to say/describe. This 2nd book, however, seems to have a smoother flow. So far anyway, but I'm only a few _locations_ in; so we'll see. 

Hey now - what do you mean by "territories" - what territories?! (Ack!! Does he end up in Canada?!) No spoilers, please!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

The Discworld books only get better and better. As the series progresses, you get more and more characters who are better drawn and more fleshed out.

As for the territories, it is a reference to what happens in _The Talisman_ which ties it to _The Dark Tower_ Series. Can't say more than that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> The Discworld books only get better and better. As the series progresses, you get more and more characters who are better drawn and more fleshed out.
> 
> As for the territories, it is a reference to what happens in _The Talisman_ which ties it to _The Dark Tower_ Series. Can't say more than that.


Thanks for no spoilers! I downloaded _The Talisman _based on your recommendation!

Betsy


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> The Discworld books only get better and better. As the series progresses, you get more and more characters who are better drawn and more fleshed out.
> 
> As for the territories, it is a reference to what happens in _The Talisman_ which ties it to _The Dark Tower_ Series. Can't say more than that.


Oh, okay. Silly me - I thought it was a Rincewind reference.

So, does this mean I should read the _The Dark Tower _ series before _The Talisman_?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Xia said:


> Oh, okay. Silly me - I thought it was a Rincewind reference.
> 
> So, does this mean I should read the _The Dark Tower _ series before _The Talisman_?


You should read The Talisman first. This sets you up for the events and settings of _TDT_. (And personally, I think you can mostly skip Black House completely. The story "Low Men in Yellow Coats" from Hearts in Atlantis is more entertaining and provides the necessary information.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You should read The Talisman first. This sets you up for the events and settings of _TDT_. (And personally, I think you can mostly skip Black House completely. The story "Low Men in Yellow Coats" from Hearts in Atlantis is more entertaining and provides the necessary information.)


I think I might have read The Dark Tower. Is that the one where


Spoiler



the good prince is imprisoned in the tower and he weaves a rope from napkin fibers on the loom in the doll house?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I think I might have read The Dark Tower. Is that the one where
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That is Eyes of the Dragon, King's children's book. While it never says that it is explicitly set in the same world/dimension as the _Dark Tower_ books, it is a safe bet that it takes place in "The Territories" and perhaps even in Gilead, Roland's birthplace.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> That is Eyes of the Dragon, King's children's book. While it never says that it is explicitly set in the same world/dimension as the _Dark Tower_ books, it is a safe bet that it takes place in "The Territories" and perhaps even in Gilead, Roland's birthplace.


Okay, now I know why Eyes of the Dragon sounded familiar. Thanks.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> The story "Low Men in Yellow Coats" from Hearts in Atlantis is more entertaining and provides the necessary information.)


Hearts in Atlantis is an amazing book. I've not read Talisman or Dark Tower, but you don't need to in order to enjoy Hearts.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

CS said:


> Hearts in Atlantis is an amazing book. I've not read Talisman or Dark Tower, but you don't need to in order to enjoy Hearts.


Absolutely true. That being said, while it stands alone just fine, "Low Men in Yellow Coats" is really just a side story to the DT books, introducing the character of Ted Brautigan and the concept of "Breakers" which become critical to the DT storyline near its end.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You should read The Talisman first. This sets you up for the events and settings of _TDT_. (And personally, I think you can mostly skip Black House completely. The story "Low Men in Yellow Coats" from Hearts in Atlantis is more entertaining and provides the necessary information.)


Thanks for the info, all good to know - especially since I downloaded the sample of _Hearts in Atlantis _ last week and had no idea that is was at all related to _Talisman_ or the _Dark Tower _ series.

Wow, I just love this board! So much great info from all you folks. Thanks so much!

-X-


----------

